# Wii Mini Confirmed



## Chanser (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like it from what we can see here. If you check out the Best Buy Canada front page you see a small red Wii Mini.

The Wii Mini definitely looks small, slightly taller than the Wiimote, comes with the usual accessories and arriving on December 7th!

There is so much more we need to know. Is it a slot loader like previous Wii's? Will it support Gamecube games? Though don't expect that since the most current Wii doesn't support it.




Best Buy CA



Neogaf


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2012)

just saw it lol are they trying to pull another gba micro like deal ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am really digging the colour scheme, but I think we should wait for an official announcement. I get the whole idea of making it small - my Wii was quite a journeyman even in its standard version as I often took it with me on parties and it did liven them up - making the system smaller only makes that more convenient.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I am really digging the colour scheme, but I think we should wait for an official announcement. I get the whole idea of making it small - my Wii was quite a journeyman even in its standard version as I often took it with me on parties and it did liven them up - making the system smaller only makes that more convenient.


 
You must have went to some shit parties.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 27, 2012)

if HBC and homebrew stuff works would be great for In-Car entertainment


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> You must have went to some shit parties.


I guess you never played the Wii while you're piss-drunk then - sucks to be you.

_All of'em Ladies dig the 'Mote._


----------



## rizzod (Nov 27, 2012)

id buy it.
only cos im collector.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess you never played the Wii while you're piss-drunk then - sucks to be you.
> 
> All them girlz dig the 'Mote.


agree
Wii while drunk with freinds is a great laugh


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess you never played the Wii while you're piss-drunk then - sucks to be you.
> 
> All of'em Ladies dig the 'Mote.


 
I'm not English speaker, so maybe I do not got the right idea, but, for what I understood, you use a video game to get girls? Weird...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 27, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I'm not English speaker, so maybe I do not got the right idea, but, for what I understood, you use a video game to get girls? Weird...


You mean you don't? Everybody knows that this console is the best Wii-ngman ever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I'm not English speaker, so maybe I do not got the right idea, but, for what I understood, you use a video game to get girls? Weird...


...No.

I bring my Wii to parties, everybody gets drunk and then we play games. The second part was a joke, signified by the "creep" emoticon... since... well...

_When them girls are shakin' the Mote, they're shakin' all around. _


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, he's talking about the shaking of the asses for the pleasurable viewing by the males!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Haha, he's talking about the shaking of the asses for the pleasurable viewing by the males!


I friggin' love how you immediately get what I mean. 

_I take my parties to the heart, I'm very Wii-Motional... ___

Seriously though. Wii - good for parties.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> _When them girls are shakin' the Mote, they're shakin' all around. _



...if you know what I mean


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> ...if you know what I mean







_...this pleases me and my Wii-ner._ 

...and now with a Wii that's even more portable, one can enjoy it anywhere!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2012)

It's apparently $99

New picture:
















http://plug-in.bestbuy.ca/t5/Visit-...y-to-Launch-December-7th-for-99-99/ba-p/53938


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

_Top-loader then..._ Hmm... up-close, it looks _very_ cheapo - on the box it looked much more... pleasing...


----------



## NightsOwl (Nov 27, 2012)

Well. I very well might get this. 'Specially if it comes in Blue and Black. Like an XL.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks very strange... The rough finish plastic makes it look like something from the NES era.
Also: What to expect? A cost and size reduced Wii console. No GC support. Just a Wii. Doesn't even look like its got an SD card slot.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish they would have come up with this a couple of years ago....Since july last year I've been travelling all over Europe and I took my Wii with me in my laptop bag..along with the essential sensor bar, wiimote+nunchuck, and the external HDD of course.....
This model would have been so much better to carry around, and it seems much more durable too and less prone to scratching !
Of course it looks cheaper as well, but it reminds me of the 80s - 90s Nintendo era where console were a little bit more child abuse resistant....

If USB loaders works on it, I might buy it just for collection purposes.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Looks very strange... The rough finish plastic makes it look like something from the NES era.
> Also: What to expect? A cost and size reduced Wii console. No GC support. Just a Wii. Doesn't even look like its got an SD card slot.


I'm pretty sure it has to have an SD slot to even function properly, unless they extended the internal memory...


----------



## thunder.echoes (Nov 27, 2012)

Quoting DeadnBuriedMK2 - "Winner of Most Pointless Hardware Revision of All-Time"

http://kotaku.com/5963547/the-wii-mini-looks-glorious-lacks-internet-and-gamecube-games


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure it has to have an SD slot to even function properly, unless they extended the internal memory...


When using a Wii has the SD card been anything but an optional extra? I'm pretty sure mine works just fine without one plugged in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> When using a Wii has the SD card been anything but an optional extra? I'm pretty sure mine works just fine without one plugged in.


Oh yeah, sure, but the System Menu still has the option to use one, so they'd have to edit that out, plus, a lot of people use it to store their Save Game data and game downloads - that's a System Menu option too. They'd have to revamp the System Menu, and SD slots are cheapo so there's really no point in not having one. I just think it may be concealed somewhere.

We'll see.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2012)

It's Canada exclusive



> *Wii Mini is available exclusively in Canada during the holiday season. No information is available about its potential availability in other territories in the future. Remember that Wii Mini features parental controls that let adults manage the content their children can access. For more information about this and other features, visit nintendo.com/wiimini.*


http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/ONIEEqvK1pbPyTbW2lWO6QnPUiqqvuuI


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

> The Wii mini console does not connect to the Internet and does not support online features in games. Compatible with Wii software and accessories. Internet connectivity features are not available. The Wii mini console is not compatible with Nintendo GameCube Game Discs or accessories.
> 
> _~Nintendo.com/WiiMini_


 
It's gonna retail for $99, but... well... It's offline-only... sort of a buzz kill...


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.nintendo.com/wiimini?country=CA&lang=en/
http://www.nintendo.com/wiimini/what-is-wii-mini/#/whats-in-the-box

yeah :|

The lack of internet connectivity is a damn killer. Completely pointless redesign.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> The lack of internet connectivity is a damn killer. Completely pointless redesign.


This is Nintendo's equivalent of the PSP E-1000 - all of a sudden, I lost all interest in this product.

Now it's collector's value alone now, and that's not enough to import it right away.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 27, 2012)

what people really want to know is
SD card slot? USB slots?
Firmware Version?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm eating my words.

Huh. Well, nothing to do now but wait for Nintendo to show off their MicroWii to the world...


----------



## snikerz (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonder what they'll do to the System Menu. Without network support, almost everything on it is useless and therefore confusing:







If you count the Channels that work without an Internet connection and a SD slot (if it really doesn't have one), only the Disc and Mii channels are useful. Message board and SD Card Menu will be gone, too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure it has to have an SD slot to even function properly, unless they extended the internal memory...


 
Weellll the internal memory is perfectly fine for game saves alone AFAIR, and that's all that's going to be put on this little thing since it has no other (official) way to download any games onto it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Weellll the internal memory is perfectly fine for game saves alone AFAIR, and that's all that's going to be put on this little thing since it has no other (official) way to download any games onto it.


Yeah, I found out it has no Online support _after_ I made that post. In the context of not having any downloading capabilities, the lack of an SD port is entirely justified.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just for Canada and no internet connectivity and no GC support.


----------



## Algot (Nov 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Weellll the internal memory is perfectly fine for game saves alone AFAIR, and that's all that's going to be put on this little thing since it has no other (official) way to download any games onto it.


I have filled my internal memory with Save Game data Only! I have to delete or move to SD card.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a waste of money. I'd rather buy a Vita.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 27, 2012)

Wii Mini runs on MINI, not IOS. Joking aside, since the Wii Mini lacks wifi it is pretty much certain that 4.3 is the last system menu for Wii.


----------



## camurso_ (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## SifJar (Nov 27, 2012)

If it wasn't for the lack of internet, this could be pretty decent, especially considering channels such as Netflix and BBC iPlayer etc. make it a vaguely acceptable media box for people who don't have a "proper" online media box. For $99 a console with a huge library of games (with a few of them even good games) along with acceptable media capabilities doesn't seem too bad. But without internet, it's hard to see the point, really. It does seem to be a fair bit cheaper than "regular" Wiis in Canada though, so I guess if someone isn't planning on using the online functions it's not a bad deal.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 27, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> You mean you don't? Everybody knows that this console is the best Wii-ngman ever.


 
So true, so true! Before I got married, I had plenty of women come over to my apartment "to play Wii". It's an ice breaker. Yes, not only should the Wii have the Heart Association logo on the box but they should make a specal edition Barney Stenson: Best Wingman Ever logo on the box.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 27, 2012)

My god. A video game system that looks like a video game system! I love the look if only for that.

Anyways, very surprised by this as I would think they'd want to avoid further brand confusion this holiday season. Now the New Wii can mean two different things.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 27, 2012)

I HATE this revision. No WiFi and no SD slot is beyond stupid! They could have at least kept a USB port on the damn thing and allowed for the Ethernet Adapter to be used. I swear, if Nintendo starts using this revision as an excuse to start nixing WiFi modes in Wii Games I'm going to be pissed. Actually, if that happens I'll be done with Nintendo. This is a bitch move! Big N had an opportunity to make a box that could compliment the Wii U as a "Second TV box". They could have had something that could compete with the likes of Google TV, Vizio Co Star, Roku and Ouya but instead, they with with this piece of shit! The damn things just looks ugly. It's looks like a toy more than a entertainment machine. They could have at least use the glossy finish on the red area of the system. UGH! WTF Nintendo?!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I HATE this revision. No WiFi and no SD slot is beyond stupid! They could have at least kept a USB port on the damn thing and allowed for the Ethernet Adapter to be used.


 
This device isn't targeted at gamers; it's aimed at a casual audience that couldn't care less about any of those features. So yeah, it makes perfect sense to cut them out in order to make the product as cheap to produce as possible.



LightyKD said:


> I swear, if Nintendo starts using this revision as an excuse to start nixing WiFi modes in Wii Games I'm going to be pissed. Actually, if that happens I'll be done with Nintendo.


 
Yes, this will ruin all those high profile Wii games that are still totally being made. This device, exclusive to Canada, will also dictate all of Nintendo's online policy. Obviously.



LightyKD said:


> This is a bitch move! Big N had an opportunity to make a box that could compliment the Wii U as a "Second TV box". They could have had something that could compete with the likes of Google TV, Vizio Co Star, Roku and Ouya (Sure...) but instead, they with with this piece of shit! The damn things just looks ugly. It's looks like a toy more than a entertainment machine. They could have at least use the glossy finish on the red area of the system. UGH! WTF Nintendo?!


 
You seem to be taking this cheap, marketable redesign as a personal insult. Maybe, I don't know, that's a mistake?


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 27, 2012)

In terms of VC and WiiWare. This redesign pretty much says "Fuck you" with a capital F.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the design but meh.

This will appeal to parents who are too scared to let children have internet enabled devices (I've dealt with one today for a kids toys who got the impression that kids are master hackers that they can bypass the parent locks!) or for those who are too stupid to by a much cheaper used Wii with all of the features.


----------



## Pachirisudo (Nov 27, 2012)

If this has an SD Card slot and 2xUSB (And comes to the UK). I'm buying one!
USB and SD are a necessity, not just for hacking, but Guitar Hero/Rock band  (USB: Microphone/USB-Ethernet*/USB HDD SD : Imported Music)
*After hacking the old OS onto the Wii Mini


----------



## Supercool330 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> who got the impression that kids are master hackers that they can bypass the parent locks!


 
I don't know about you, but I was able to get past or around every parent lock my parents tried to put in place when I was a kid.  Eventually they just gave up.


----------



## theMa6ician (Nov 27, 2012)

Everyone's complaining, Im just guessing but I bet that everyone that is complaining has had a Wii for 6 years. It isnt like they are collecting all the older models and destroying them. Someone said said it earlier, this design isnt for the serious gamer. And I didnt buy a Wii to play Gamecube, and Im sure my people didnt either. To this day I still tell people "you know you can play those GC games in your Wii right?" Netflix- Nobody watches SD Wii Netflix. Online play- Terrible anyway. If there's one USB port or SD slot on this Wii then it can do it all in the hands of the right person. And am I crazy or do I see the good ol' white Wii for $99 all the time? GameStop is practically giving them away. 

My two cents is that instead of trying to sell a milestone number of Wiis, try making the Wii U as affordable as possible. Instead of beating a dead horse, get up and ride your new one. Lipstick on a pig. Its still a pig. 

One more failed console and we might be reading about what a great company they were.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 27, 2012)

theMa6ician said:


> Everyone's complaining, Im just guessing but I bet that everyone that is complaining has had a Wii for 6 years. It isnt like they are collecting all the older models and destroying them. Someone said said it earlier, this design isnt for the serious gamer. And I didnt buy a Wii to play Gamecube, and Im sure my people didnt either. To this day I still tell people "you know you can play those GC games in your Wii right?" Netflix- Nobody watches SD Wii Netflix. Online play- Terrible anyway. If there's one USB port or SD slot on this Wii then it can do it all in the hands of the right person. And am I crazy or do I see the good ol' white Wii for $99 all the time? GameStop is practically giving them away.
> 
> My two cents is that instead of trying to sell a milestone number of Wiis, try making the Wii U as affordable as possible. Instead of beating a dead horse, get up and ride your new one. Lipstick on a pig. Its still a pig.
> 
> One more failed console and we might be reading about what a great company they were.




Um... people still do use their Wii consoles for Netflix. Actually Netflix on Wii was the fastest growing segment of viewers over the other two consoles. This Mini system is a total slap in the face. They should have kept WiFi, USB and SD. Its not that damn hard. I understand that this system is exclusive to Canada but if it catches on up there what makes anyone think that Nintendo won't just bring these suckers to other regions. The same thing happened with the sans-GameCube Wii consoles. They were announced for the PAL region first and then quickly thrusted into the US market. This is a bad move. Period.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> ...if you know what I mean


I can watch this for hours


----------



## Qtis (Nov 27, 2012)

This is pretty much a letdown. Not that I really need another Wii (have a GC compatible white version), but it could be a cool pack if it supported HD loading. I could imagine taking one with me on my exchange year after next year just for that (and to actually play all the Wii games I'm waiting to play, but the PS3 takes my extra gaming time (if there ever is any)).


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Um... people still do use their Wii consoles for Netflix. Actually Netflix on Wii was the fastest growing segment of viewers over the other two consoles.


 
And those people still using Netflix have nothing to worry about because they aren't losing it.



LightyKD said:


> This Mini system is a total slap in the face.


 
To who? Who is Nintendo offending with this? The dedicated gamers who already own fully functional Wiis? The casual players on the market for an extremely cheap game system?



LightyKD said:


> They should have kept WiFi, USB and SF. Its not that damn hard.


 
Hard? No, but as we've established, they don't come free. When you're trying to minimize costs as much as possible, you've got to make cuts somewhere.



LightyKD said:


> I understand that this system is exclusive to Canada but if it catches on up there what makes anyone think that Nintendo won't just bring these suckers to other regions. The same thing happened with the sans-GameCube Wii consoles. They were announced for the PAL region first and then quickly thrusted into the US market. This is a bad move. Period.


 
Oh God, the horror of cheap Wiis might spread! God knows that people can't just purchase older models online if they're that interested in these features!

I mean, you're seriously getting worked up over this, of all things? Creating a cheap alternative for consumers is now a grave, unforgivable offense? I think you need to get some perspective here.


----------



## theMa6ician (Nov 27, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Um... people still do use their Wii consoles for Netflix. Actually Netflix on Wii was the fastest growing segment of viewers over the other two consoles. This Mini system is a total slap in the face. They should have kept WiFi, USB and SF. Its not that damn hard. I understand that this system is exclusive to Canada but if it catches on up there what makes anyone think that Nintendo won't just bring these suckers to other regions. The same thing happened with the sans-GameCube Wii consoles. They were announced for the PAL region first and then quickly thrusted into the US market. This is a bad move. Period.


Wiis also sold more than the competition, doesnt make the Wii better. And yeah its easy to watch your console's features become more popular in a shorter amount of time when youre the last company to implement "normal" features.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2012)

Wii Mini? I think they should call this the Wii crippled.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool. Not too keen on the removed features, but on a purely aesthetic standpoint, I love it. It looks a bit famicom-ish.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Cool. Not too keen on the removed features, but on a purely aesthetic standpoint, I love it. It looks a bit famicom-ish.


That's what I first thought of when I saw the color scheme. It took me a second look at another angle to see that it was a top-loader, just like the CD player on my boombox. However, the lack of WiFi means you won't have access to the Wii Shop channel, which means half of the console is already useless unless there is a modified system menu on it to remove any WiFi options and programs that use WiFi, and with no SD card, you can't transfer saves to a Wii U.

Wonder how hackers will work to hack this Wii. With the lack of SD or USB, it looks almost impossible to do.


----------



## boombox (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks as though it opens by pressing one of the buttons at the top and placing the disc in, like the Gamecube.
I'm really liking how retro it looks, reminds me of one of their previous generation consoles...the Nintendo Family computer, except black and red instead of white and red.
I won't be needing this, but if I didn't have a Wii I'd be very tempted >___<
I don't reckon it'll play Gamecube game either, there's no obvious signs there, it's just literally for people to play their Wii games.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 28, 2012)

Chanser said:


> Will it support Gamecube games


 


			
				Best Buy said:
			
		

> While the system has no Internet connectivity options or Gamecube support...


​


----------



## Snailface (Nov 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> *I like the design but meh.*
> 
> This will appeal to parents who are too scared to let children have internet enabled devices (I've dealt with one today for a kids toys who got the impression that kids are master hackers that they can bypass the parent locks!) or for those who are too stupid to by a much cheaper used Wii with all of the features.


I liked the way it looked as well until I glanced at this revealing angle:

http://i.imgur.com/XmhEf.jpg

Ugh, its like a beautiful woman that walks up to you then smiles to reveal a rotted out mouth.
In conclusion, the only redeeming quality about this lump of plastic, the looks, is not a redeeming quality. Total failure.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 28, 2012)

Loving the design! Its got this retro feel to it.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't quite understand what is supposed to convince consumers that this is a worthwhile product.
Did anybody ever say that the Wii is too big?
Was anybody holding off on purchasing a Wii until the successor was out AND a mini Wii was released?

All I see is Nintendo releasing "something" and hoping to get a few sales due to...well, a new "something" being released.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Nov 28, 2012)

Since searches on the Mini Wii site in their supposed "1300+" games do not seem to turn up DVD9 games such as Brawl and Metroid I am presuming that they may have wimped out on the DVD drive mechanism and it is capable of reading single layer DVD's only? If this is true that would royally SUCK.

Edit: Well WTF N, now the searches are turning up more results. Hit or miss.  Damn N.. get real...


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 28, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Ugh, its like a beautiful woman that walks up to you then smiles to reveal a rotted out mouth.


 
That happens all too often.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 28, 2012)

i don't see the point of this the wii is dead time to move aside and let the wiiu shine now


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2012)

If it's cheaper to sell, it might be cheaper to produce... in which case they might intend to sell this instead of the normal Wii for users that still want the normal Wii for cheap.

It being smaller and more limited would be another reason to convince people to go for the Wii U instead (or after they get the Wii and find it fun, but limited).

I guess we'll have to wait for a teardown and such to see the approximate cost, and what exactly was removed/modified.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 28, 2012)

I really want to see the tech specs of it.
They've made it smaller. I want to see how.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 28, 2012)

It looks tough enough for me to beat someone over the head with it, so it gets my seal of approval. Oh, and it's cheap and uses a top-loader, which are both pluses in my book. If it didn't come out so late, I might've considered it.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 28, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> ​


 
When I posted the news, I couldn't access the Best Buy product page for Wii Mini.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 28, 2012)

While the system has no Internet connectivity options or Gamecube support, it features full functionality and compatibility with the Wii’s expansive library of over 1,300 games and its associated peripherals


associated peripherals = usb gizmos ????? hmmm


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Seriously though. *Wii - good for parties*.


 
The type that Nintendo didn't intend the Wii to be for! Somebody hand me a rifle and an AK-47!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> The type that Nintendo didn't intend the Wii to be for! Somebody hand me a rifle and an AK-47!


For all intents and purposes, an AK-47 is a rifle as it is. You may want to include some more information in that post, as in, the type of rifle you mean. 
</Guns_Enthusiast>


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 28, 2012)

There is no GameCube support, as was to be expected. The marketing mentions it plays over 1,300 Wii titles......not every Wii title. For that, you would need GameCube ports. Heck, I'm surprised there's room in there for a disc drive!


----------



## Yumi (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks so cute! 
Why wasn't this style used for launch instead of the white boring one?
Took late now but I I might get one...decoration. yay


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 28, 2012)

You have GOT to be kidding me! 

What is this? Nintendo's way of saying "yeah, we can make the wii unhackable after all"? Did they hire too much modelists for the wiiU and they had too much time on their hands after finishing the design of the wiiU?


All things considered, at least this model has a fancy design over the former crippled wii. But still...who would buy this? Other than some uppity yuppies who lived under a rock for the last SIX years, I'd say "no one!". I've said it in another thread, and I'll say it again: this is a money sink. Pretty much nobody is going to buy this. Either they already have one, they want a wiiU instead or they'll go for a second hand one (which'll most likely be very cheap now everybody's pawning them to save up for a wiiU).


----------



## atlanx (Nov 28, 2012)

It has no Internet and no Wireless lan - so only a cheap gaming device.
And ugly like the last NES Re-Incarnation.


----------



## TVNewsIsBiased (Nov 28, 2012)

This kind of thing is so frustrating to me.

All I can think of is the parents and grandparents going to Best Buy to pickup a "New Wii" for little Johnny and finding this steaming pile of crap, thinking _this_ is what little johnny wanted (When we all know damned well little Johnny meant the Wii U..)

This thing:

Does not support GameCube games or accessories.
Does not support online connectivity _whatsoever_.
No USB ports (Rumour, having hard time confirming this..)
Because of pnt. #2 & #3, by extension it will make HomeBrew irrelevant, wouldn't it?
At first I was excited about this, haha but then I joked with my wife "We should have known it was crap by the fact it's Canada-exclusive.." :\

I understand ripping out features to cut costs... However ripping out WiFi/Internet capabilities and then ripping out USB (which could be used to plug-in a USB network adapter, for example..) is crazytown at $99...

I don't know what the pawn shops in the U.S.A are like, but Canada's pawn shops are full of perfectly fine Wii's for $75 hehe...


----------



## Chary (Nov 28, 2012)

TVNewsIsBiased said:


> This kind of thing is so frustrating to me.
> 
> All I can think of is the parents and grandparents going to Best Buy to pickup a "New Wii" for little Johnny and finding this steaming pile of crap, thinking _this_ is what little johnny wanted (When we all know damned well little Johnny meant the Wii U..)


 
This. Exactly. The same thing happened with the 3DS. I was with my Uncle who was working at a Target at the time (Electronic Dept.) There were dozens of parents saying, "Can I get that new DS thing? My son/daughter/whatever wants the new one that just came out." Time after time, I watched as all the parents received DSi's. I can tell you right now, every parent and worker in there has NO IDEA. So many people are going to be at the stores, and will see that Wii under the "New" displays. They'll buy it, because they don't know better. Great move, Nintendo....


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 28, 2012)

Chary said:


> This. Exactly. The same thing happened with the 3DS. I was with my Uncle who was working at a Target at the time (Electronic Dept.) There were dozens of parents saying, "Can I get that new DS thing? My son/daughter/whatever wants the new one that just came out." Time after time, I watched as all the parents received DSi's. I can tell you right now, every parent and worker in there has NO IDEA. So many people are going to be at the stores, and will see that Wii under the "New" displays. They'll buy it, because they don't know better. Great move, Nintendo....


When the kid then sends his parents BACK to the store to get the REAL Wii U, that's one more console sale for Ninty ... even though the first might just get resold in the next family garage sale.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I'm not English speaker, so maybe I do not got the right idea, but, for what I understood, you use a video game to get girls? Weird...


 
Worked for me. Especially the girl I hooked up with was as big a gamer as me.


----------



## Katsumi San (Nov 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, sure, but the System Menu still has the option to use one, so they'd have to edit that out, plus, a lot of people use it to store their Save Game data and game downloads - that's a System Menu option too. They'd have to revamp the System Menu, and SD slots are cheapo so there's really no point in not having one. I just think it may be concealed somewhere.
> 
> We'll see.


 
Perhaps SD card slot is inside of disc lid? Somewhere in corner? SD card maybe is be push down to insert, though most likely not...


----------



## SifJar (Nov 28, 2012)

TVNewsIsBiased said:


> All I can think of is the parents and grandparents going to Best Buy to pickup a "New Wii" for little Johnny and finding this steaming pile of crap, thinking _this_ is what little johnny wanted (When we all know damned well little Johnny meant the Wii U..)


I'd say Best Buy will be all too happy to sell the higher priced WiiU when a clueless individual asks about a "new Wii". Of course, if they don't ask for help and try to figure it out themselves, there could be a problem, but I don't think it would be a very big issue. The mistake will be quickly noticed by the youngster and he will no doubt advise (grand)parents to return it for a refund and get the right thing instead.


----------



## broitsak (Nov 28, 2012)

So, what is the whole point of the Wii Mini? Honestly, they cropped the system and removed the best features. But i have to say, the color scheme is pretty cool.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> So, what is the whole point of the Wii Mini? Honestly, they cropped the system and removed the best features. But i have to say, the color scheme is pretty cool.


 
For people who just want to play only Wii games.


----------



## VMM (Nov 28, 2012)

This Wii version, and PS3 Ultra Slim are two unnescessary consoles.
PS3 Slim is good, it uses matte color to prevent fingerprints, it was lighter, smaller and was definetly better than the original in all aspects.
The original Wi supported GC games, and still works fine.

Both Super Slim PS3 and Wii Mini feel pretty cheap, and fragile,
they removed nice features of the originals
(Wii GC support and PS3 insert/eject disk utility)
and look like a desperate way for making more money


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## suppow (Nov 28, 2012)

looks like the wii is taking the ps2 route, 
which was to be expected, 
coulda seen it coming from a mile away 


there's really not much reason to get this unless you're ubber-casual,
i'm guessing no gamecube compatiblity, and no chance of homebrew any soon.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 28, 2012)

If they didn't remove shit that I actually used I'd probably get one, but seriously, no wi-fi support or USB support? Fuck that. Otherwise, dat matte finish looks nice. Part of the reason I prefer the DSi's design to the 3DS's. Shiny tech looks like shit. Plus top-loading is kick-ass.


----------



## Disorarara (Nov 29, 2012)

How do we even know there's no SD slot? I'd like to own this console for the novelty of playing old games on a device that looks like an older console. This really reminds me of the famicom.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 29, 2012)

official site, no USB peripherals mentioned on the accessories page.

http://www.nintendo.com/wiimini?country=CA&lang=en/


----------



## omega59 (Nov 29, 2012)

you guys are so far behind with the news on this. its been up on bestbuy for 2 days. also it clearly says no wifi or gamecube support. this site has gone to poop with it's news whats up with that??!!


----------



## chyyran (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, why are there still 2 parallel threads on this subject? One is in the USN and one is in the official news section, perhaps they be merged?


----------



## Yumi (Nov 29, 2012)

Wever said:


> All things considered, at least this model has a fancy design over the former crippled wii. But still...who would buy this? Other than some uppity yuppies who lived under a rock for the last SIX years, I'd say "no one!". I've said it in another thread, and I'll say it again: this is a money sink. Pretty much nobody is going to buy this. Either they already have one, they want a wiiU instead or they'll go for a second hand one (which'll most likely be very cheap now everybody's pawning them to save up for a wiiU).


 
It has a very nice finish. Superior than the O.Design of the Wii (true, may be a bit cheaper material). 
I would buy one, again it looks neat. It's smaller. Has a cool design. 

If you cannot afford one, then you cannot afford one. No one is being forced to buy one.
These are tough times for many of us who have a hard time with funds...so if you're not stable enough, and you want one, and you know whats gonna happen, and you know for sure it's a waste of money...it's your choice. 
You have said money, go ahead and buy it. 

Since many of us buy a real copy of Wii games, then we shouldn't need to worry about using an HD with copies of our games. Now is our chance of actually using the nice-clean-crisp-unscratched disks on this *only* Wii games we all so legally bought...right? ;D

I'd get one to keep in my apartment home, so when i go to vacations i can just turn on the Mini Wii and play just a Wii game.

IF i want to use all the extra services, all i gotta do is switch a few cables (1-3min tops) and use the Original Wii.

..
maybe I'm wrong. Maybe it does suck. ;P

I like it though. -claps-


----------



## Tokopimv (Nov 29, 2012)

looks a bit like the original famicom


----------



## happysappy (Nov 29, 2012)

Their new slogan is impress the ladies with the wii mini, dissapoint later with your mini wii-ner.


----------



## suppow (Nov 29, 2012)

Disorarara said:


> How do we even know there's no SD slot? I'd like to own this console for the novelty of playing old games on a device that looks like an older console. This really reminds me of the famicom.


what old games? since it has no wifi, it probably doesnt have VC, and since no SD or USB, all i can think is a disc-based emulator when they get it working via disc swap?
lol perhaps the only thing about a toploading


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 29, 2012)

iIf Nintendo were to release a Wii Mini "NES Edition" or "SNES Edition", I would so buy one, but only if it came with a classic controller attachment that looks like (and is) a 1:1 copy of the original NES/SNES controller. (aside from the internals of course)


----------



## TVNewsIsBiased (Nov 29, 2012)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> iIf Nintendo were to release a Wii Mini "NES Edition" or "SNES Edition", I would so buy one, but only if it came with a classic controller attachment that looks like (and is) a 1:1 copy of the original NES/SNES controller. (aside from the internals of course)


 
That would be the coolest thing _ever_. I would be all over _that_ console!

I did something like this manually but it's kind of crappy. It's a cheap p4 machine running linux with an xbox S controller adapted to usb (Using linux kernel 3.6's xpad driver) It emulates nes and snes very well but the controller isn't suited for these games/emulators ( The L/R triggers are totally different from the snes L/R and it screws up the emulator/game hehe  )

It works, my kids (3 and 6) have a blast playing snes games hehe, something with 1:1 controllers and perfect emulation would be amazing though..


----------



## omega59 (Nov 30, 2012)

It has no USB? what about SD SLOT? I guess we have to BURN our backups with this one


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2012)

No internet, no USB, no SD? Looks like it's back to modchips for this one


----------



## omega59 (Nov 30, 2012)

you probably can't mod the drive bc the drive is no longer a slot it's a new drive all together.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 30, 2012)

The optical drives on Wii consoles stopped reading burnt discs a few years ago. Any Wii produced in the last few years can't read burnt discs or commercial DVDs (as in movies etc. via stuff like WiiMC), even with a modchip fitted. There is practically zero chance they will have regressed for the Mini.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 30, 2012)

The only modchip that's actually done anything in recent Wii's is a WODE (Wii Optical Drive Emulator) which is basically a hardware version of USB loading. As for THAT part it all depends on if this Wii uses the same size drive connector on the motherboard or not.

The no SD and no USB hasn't actually been confirmed, though.
No USB is assumed because it says no internet and with USB you could at least use a USB Ethernet adapter.
No SD is just assumed because there's no SD slot in the pictures but there's still plenty of places for one that you CAN'T see in the pictures.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure how legit this image is but I'm seeing colors.







Found it here
I still like the red one best.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2012)

All four models have the exact same location and orientation, down to the pixel.
This shows that's no an actual picture of physical units, it's a mockup.


----------



## xeronut (Dec 1, 2012)

The casing finish reminds me of an early 80's box of LEGO's - the blue ones with the flip-top lid.  I still have that somewhere...


----------



## thegamer408 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's probably a toploader...


----------



## thegamer408 (Dec 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> If it's cheaper to sell, it might be cheaper to produce... in which case they might intend to sell this instead of the normal Wii for users that still want the normal Wii for cheap.
> 
> It being smaller and more limited would be another reason to convince people to go for the Wii U instead (or after they get the Wii and find it fun, but limited).
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait for a teardown and such to see the approximate cost, and what exactly was removed/modified.


 
Ya, it's designed for family's who want a cheap Wii. Anyways, the Wii U is 300$ for the cheapest version.
But back in 2007, the Wii was sold out, and also costed 300$. 

About the price, WHY THE HECK did Nintendo remove almost all of the features??!! Maybe this will be on AVGN in 20 years.
GO PS2
GO Xbox 360
GO Wii(original)


----------

